# Greetings for North Texas



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome from Ohio. Sounds like you have some great horses

You do know that


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome, I am from TX as well. Good to have you here.  Although I love to watch the NRHA, my job and other time restraints generally don't allow me to go to the shows. I get my fix from riding my horses and watching what I can on TV.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

not going to the NRHA, but welcome back to the forums =)


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I not going to the NRHA but would love to good to the NCHA big show in Fort Worth. Welcome and enjoy the ride.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome!

I love reiners...only have ridden one - would love to see pictures!!


----------

